# show your classic with 16s



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Later on this summer I plan on getting 16s and I just wanted to know what they look like on classics and if anybody has had any problems.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

16s anyone?


----------



## tomcat (Sep 25, 2002)

yeah what is a 16s


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

check out my sig. axis vpd 16 inch. 13lbs. tires 205-40-16


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

16 inch wheels


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sorry i only have 15s on my car.


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

nice car NismoXR, love the wheels


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

i've got 16in. ADR limix's on my classic, i'll post some pics soon...


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

I thought that more people would have had 16" wheels on their classics.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Most b13 owners myself included seem to like the 15" wheel and 195-50-15 tire combo. Why, lighter in weight and cheaper prices plus a better selection of tires. IMO 15" wheels/tires are big enough for a b13. Anything bigger is mostly for looks...


----------

